# Suche mit LIKE ist arg langsam. Wie geht's schneller?



## ValeriStark (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo! 
Da kann man bald verzweifeln.  Denn endlich habe ich einen netten Menschen gefunden, der meinen Lebenstraum programmiert hat und jetzt würgt die Suche schon bei 4000 Datensätzen, weil sie wohl mit "Like" viel zu langsam ist. Welche Alternativen gibt es denn da eigentlich, um SCHNELLSTES SUCHEN und SCHNELLSTE ERGEBNISSE zu sehen.

Die Suche funktioniert ungefähr so:
Ein kunde gibt einen Begriff ein. Dieser "findet sich" in einer langen Liste evtl. wieder. Auf Grund des gefundenen Begriffes wird mit einem neuen Begriff in einer weiteren Spalte weitergesucht mit dem Umstand, dass dieser Neue Begriff auch aus mehreren Suchbegriffen bestehen kann. Blöd erklärt, ich weiß. Vielleich ein Beispiel:

Ein Kunde sucht "Haus". Dieses Wort wird in der ersten Spalte gefunden und in der zweiten Spalte wird alles gesucht, wo vorne Haus steht: Hausboot, Hausmann, Haustier usw. Die Ergebnisliste zeigt dann eine List der Hausboote/Hausmann/Haustier in einer Liste.

Und da wir das mit "Like" machen, scheint die Suche ewig zu dauern. Mit welchen Befehlsmöglichkeiten kann man so was denn erheblich beschleunigen? Zur Zeit braucht die Suche bei nur 4000 Datensätzen manchmal 3-4 Minuten. Was soll da erst bei 50.000 Datensätzen werden.

Wir arbeiten übrigens zur Zeit noch mit Access-Datenbanken statt SQL-Datenbanken.

Eine Anregung wäre nett.
Viele Grüße
Valeri


----------



## danube (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ValeriStark _
> *Wir arbeiten übrigens zur Zeit noch mit Access-Datenbanken statt SQL-Datenbanken.*


du hättest dir den ganzen text eigentlich sparen und nur das hinschreiben können. ich denke für dein vorhaben (50.000 datensätze) ist access definitiv die falsche wahl (siehe hier:http://www.iegsystems.com/access/AccessProKontra.htm)

steig auf sql um, damit wirst du dir in zukunft viel ersparen.


----------



## ValeriStark (31. Mai 2003)

*SQL-Datenbanken*

Hallo danube!
Danke für den Tip. Das wollten wir auch früher oder später so machen, wenn alles ordnungsgmeäß läuft. Trotzdem habe ich mal gelesen, dass "Like" recht langsam arbeiten läßt. Und irgendwo ... hab ich was von InStr (??) gehört. Aber wie gesagt, ich frag hier nur nach, um mich auch selbst etwas zu beruhigen , weil der Programmierer derzeit anderweitig zu tun hat. Und da ich mich über jede Sekunde freue, die er mir hilft (könnte mir diese Lebensidee sonst nie leisten und würd sie mit ins Grab nehmen  ),warte ich einfach ab, bis er wieder Zeit hat. Und damit ich fachlich zumindest etwas mitreden kann, schaue ich mich in dem Forum hier mal um.
Wenn ich nämlich sage "Ebay hat doch viel mehr Artikel und da geht das rasend schnell", bekomme ich immer einen Anschiss  .
Viele Grüße
Valeri


----------



## danube (31. Mai 2003)

du solltest die suche lieber schnell vom netz nehmen. bei einer suchanfrage wird die ganze seite blockiert und man kommt in einem anderen browser fenster während der suche nicht mehr auf die seite..

edit:http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials67965.html


----------



## melmager (31. Mai 2003)

> Wenn ich nämlich sage "Ebay hat doch viel mehr Artikel und da geht das rasend schnell", bekomme ich immer einen Anschiss



das ist nicht nett aber im Prinzip bist du im Moment mit einem Moped (sql datentechnisch) unterwegs und die Jungs von Ebay fahren ein Porsche


----------

